# what plugs for stage 2 water meth on k04



## twhit17 (Jun 14, 2007)

Im running a k04 turbo with high flow mani and apr k04 100 octane file,eurojet smic,2.5 inch turbo back,etc.All bolt ons really.I installed a stage 2 devils own methanol injection kit 6 months ago.It works great but seems like i could get more out of it.Some times under heavy load in the mid range of boost(12 -20 psi) my car will spit and sputter just a tweak?Ive read that some people switch from the colder plugs back to stock for this reason.Anyone know for sure?Also if anyone can rerally tell me what size nozzle i should have?I am running the m5 one now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: what plugs for stage 2 water meth on k04 (twhit17)*

Why not ask Devil's Own for tech support about their product?
As for the plugs, the stockers could work optimally. Swap them in and see if it helps. Also, take a look inside your ECU to see *why* the stuttering is occuring. Is it an ignition misfire or something else? Btw, your controller matches spray volume to engine load? If not... That is, if it is an on/off switch with boost, then what you're experiencing is totally normal. You can fix it by adding a load-referencing controller.


----------

